# casting report: magged daiwa 20 and lami 1502 = 145yards



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

well, working too far from the water.. so decided to hit the field with a couple rookies.. Them rookies are catching up fast. They were getting around 120yards, considering they never made it over 100yards a few months back. I got almost as close to my PB with 145yards on the lami 1502/sha20 static mag, 17lbs tri plus and 6oz pyramid sinker. This reel has potential... I can't imagine it's on a better rod.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go Teo, sounds like its a sweet combo just the way it is...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice Teo! how did you measure your cast? I'm thinking about heading down to my local park with soccer fields...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> nice Teo! how did you measure your cast?


I was casting from behind the goal post of a football field. I put that sinker 27 steps pass the other goal post. My long strides measure out about 10 steps/10 yards.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> My long strides measure out about 10 steps/10 yards.


ya mean mini baby steps

tell Papa Smurf I said hello....and I should be talkin....


Purty werk on the cast, Teo. Yer help is getting my *ish together. Now trying to figuire out when and where in the loadin' to apply the power, so to eliminate the....ZING-POW!


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

That's a special lami you got there Teo, most of them won't cast that far. Must of been built right.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

no doubt Clyde, your stuffs are top notch... but I was throwing my buddy's rdt lami...can't imagine putting reel that on mine... 

I noticed that you can't cast the lami like other rods. You have to really slow down your cast and hard hitting in the end. I fished w/ a whole bunck of rods, but the lami does allow me to fish the longest. I was also playing around with the st. croix 12heaver today.. that's one stiff rod and it responds very good when hitting hard....this rod has potential, especially when fishing 20+ mph in your face wind.... I like the way it throws..


----------

